# 9 y/o dog: wellness super5mix for seniors?



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

My sisters corgi was on Beneful and I made her switch to wellness core 

At the food shop today they said that was too high protein for a senior dog and had her buy super5mix for seniors which is only 19% protein! It also has stuff for joint health, etc

Do you think this is a good idea? This low protein? I thought core was better as its a great grain free food

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tell your sister to ignore the pet store people. Senior dogs need a higher protein food. Are there any other issues? How is her weight? Ear infections? We can probably offer suggestions if we know more about her. Either way, a higher protein is much better.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

25% to 32% is perfect. 19% is too low for seniors, old outdated knowledge.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DaViking said:


> 25% to 32% is perfect. 19% is too low for seniors, old outdated knowledge.


Is 19% good for any dog? I remember years back, Eagle Pack came out with their senior care, 26%. I think they were the first dog food to come out with a senior formula with a decent protein percentage.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My senior dog is eating a food that is 31% protein and 17% fat. He will be 15 yrs old October 1st, his energy is much better on the higher protein and he maintains good muscle mass. I wouldn't feed a dog a food that low in protein unless needed for a medical condition. 25% is my preferred lowest protein.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I agree with the others, 19% is way too low, I also wouldnt feed it unless I truly believed that the dog needed it for extreme health issues.
Anything supplement wise can be added to the food that she is feeding!:wink:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Is 19% good for any dog? I remember years back, Eagle Pack came out with their senior care, 26%. I think they were the first dog food to come out with a senior formula with a decent protein percentage.


Hmmm, might be some conditions but no, 19% is too low for most. I remember back in the old country someone I knew started to import and sell a small Swedish brand who had a 19/11 formula. Every single dog I saw eating that food performed and looked absolutely terrible.


----------



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot Everyone! I knew the dog food store people don't do their nutrition homework at night!!!


----------



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Tell your sister to ignore the pet store people. Senior dogs need a higher protein food. Are there any other issues? How is her weight? Ear infections? We can probably offer suggestions if we know more about her. Either way, a higher protein is much better.



Slight slight weight issue, no other problems knock wood


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

there's not reason to feed any dog food that low in protein, if anything senior dogs need more protein in their diet to retain healthy muscle mass. If the dog is slightly overweight, just reduce the amount.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

sophiebonita said:


> Slight slight weight issue, no other problems knock wood


I adopted an obese dog, we used Wellness Core's reduced fat for her to lose the weight and it worked great. Once she got down to a good weight, we went back to a non reduced fat food. So, in her case, I'd say pick a good quality grainfree food, if she has a weight issues, pick one that has lower carbs, not moderate. Not all grainfree's are the same. This link may be of some help:
The Dog Food Project - Grain Free Dog Foods


----------

